# all this for a trap



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I helped an angies list customer yesterday install one of those crappy water bossess... it all went pretty well
he was afraid of the soldering so he called us in to finish the job

the trap that he installed on his sewage pump line kept giving him a shower every time it came on,,, so he installed a check valve but it still spit and hissed at him......:laughing: 

I cut it out and capped it off then 
tied it into the vent line with a trap...
at least he supported it pretty well


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Soon to come.. must follow the codes guy..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This is why plumbing material should be sold to plumbers only


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tied it into a vent line eh?

Ummm Okay... You fixed it....


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea. Why drop it Into a vent when there's what looks to be a 3" line right there?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Tied it into a vent line eh?
> 
> Ummm Okay... You fixed it....



well, in the picture you can see the 2 inch vent coming off the top of the sewage pit...next to the check valve.... just install a 2inch tee and a 2 inch trap and an air gap and its good to go... 
I dont see much of an issue with it....we see that all the time...

Of course , you could cut into the 3 inch drain line if you so desired......install a trap and raise it up as high as possible into the rafters and throw in an air gap up there too... but I would rather drop it into a pit instead of overhead into a drain line that might stop up some day....

go ahead .. its my turn to run the gantlet...

its been a little dry and boring around here anyway ......:yes:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's such a mess that I don't know what ya got going on there??????????


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What's the trap for?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I think I read that you fixed it-and this is the before picture. Looks average for my neighborhood.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Why not cut into the 3"?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> What's the trap for?



the guy was installing a water softener,,, so he needed a drain..
and he rigged up that check valve and mess above the sewage pit....on the discharge line....

I just cut it all out and installed a 2 inch tee and trap on the vent stack going into the sewage pit.... the finished picture not shown here....


----------

